# PREGNANCY - itching



## Dada (Apr 8, 2004)

hi, i am itching all over all the time, and its driving me mad. any suggestions as to how to reduce it, and also is it serious (read about some strange conditions linked to the liver etc that got me worried) any advice/other experiences welcome, thanks dada


----------



## Dada (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks, yes i got creams from my gp, but the problem is i itch all over the place so i would use a pot of cream every day!!
dada


----------



## Dada (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks, i'll check them out, dada


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dada

There is something to do with Pregnancy and severe itching all over and yes I think its to do with your liver/kidneys etc

Please call you GP about it cos I think it a fairly important sympton to get during PG and needs medical attention 

Sorry to be blunt....I just remember reading about it in a book when I was pg and I think JulesUK had it too 

Good luck
Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Dada 

Antihistamines aren't recommended whilst pg. I know this because I take Clarityn daily, and both the doctor and pharmacist told me that they weren't suitable whilst pg. I asked if there was an alternative antihistamine I could take and was told in no uncertain terms there wasn't. Had hellish hayfever last summer  

I have to agree with Amanda too. You definitely need to get the itching checked out. As Amanda says JulesUK had it and it was linked to the liver condition. I remember her saying that other than itching all over (and being red raw from scratching), her palms were also particularly itching. You may not have this as it's more common in the third trimester. I was fairly itchy throughout pregnancy too, and didn't have it, but best to get it checked out and be on the safe side. Think they just do a blood test to make sure all is okay. If you don't, then maybe there is something you can take to help ease the itch and your GP can prescribe something that's safe to take whilst pg. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Dada

I had really bad itching all over when I was on my first cycle of clomid. IT actually got so bad that I couldn't sleep at night and I was signed off work for three weeks! It ended up that they didn't think it was the clomid cos they said I would only itch when taking them yet I was itching for weeks after. Asked if I'd changed anything, i.e. soap, soap powder etc (which I hadn't). Ended up taking all sorts including steriod cream but in the end I found diprobase helped the most. I can sympathise with you completely cos it was a most horrible time, I scratched myself red raw and it was worst on my shoulders, back, arms and chest! Not a pleasant experience. Try diprobase and see how you get on with that. I was told I couldn't take any antihistamines whilst on tx too!

Hope you get it sorted out soon. Needless to say mine did subside and I've never really been bothered with it again (touch wood)!!! I get the odd itch at the top of my shoulders every now and again but nothing major.

Let me know how you get on!

Take care

Karen xxx


----------



## Dada (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks all for your advice, i'm seeing my gp on monday to check out the liver related thing, its called icp aparently (good old google!!) and normally doesnt happen til 3rd trimester, but some cases happen in 2nd, let you know how i get on, dada


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Dada,

Just saw your post, and glad you've got an appointment with your gp. Hope it helps to reassure you.

I am a kidney dialysis nurse and the itch which is associated with kidney disease is due to toxins which are pushed to the surface of the skin. A simple urine test (which can be done in surgery) to check for the presence of protein and blood will indicated whether you need further investigations such as a blood test to check fo raised urea and creatinine levels. This is what is routinely checked for during pregnancy to eliminate a condition called pre-eclampsia (which is also associated with swollen ankles). 

Please try not to worry too much, there could be many reasons for your itch, im sure your gp will get to the bottom of it for you.

Feel free to IM me if i can help with anything.

Love Nic xx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Dada

As Amanda and Jayne has already told you, I did have a rare liver disorder called Obstetric Colastosis (spelling??! ) during my 3rd trimester. I had severe itching, it was pretty unbearable sometimes, I would be up all night in tears just itching myself red-raw! 

Anyway, I had some bloodtests done which came back as positive with this condition, and at 37 weeks was told that I would need to be induced as baby had to come out before full-term, as if you let baby go full-term with this condition it can be VERY dangerous.

All was well, Katelyn came out perfect at 37wks 6 days, althought my placenta had started to decay, which then led to retained placenta 6 weeks later, I was then rushed back into hospital for an emergency DNC! They seem to think that the reason the placenta was like this could have been due to the liver disorder.

We are both fine now, they say that IF I ever had another baby, there would be an 80% chance I would get the condition again.

So all in all, I would DEFINATELY get yourself checked out - make sure they take blood tests from you every few weeks, as mine were fine at first and then came back positive a few weeks later.

If you need any futher help just let me know!!

I used to ease the itching with Calamine lotion, Bicarbonate of Soda in the bath, and anti-histamine tablets from the doc!

Hope this has helped!

Love Jules xx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Also, not sure if this was anything to do with it??!

I had white spots under the skin all over my calfs - looked like old grannies legs!!!!!!

Jules xx


----------



## Dada (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks ever so much jules and everyone for you experience and advice. I cant help but be paranoid about everything at the moment, so hearing your thoughts really helps, as always what would we do w/o this site and all the wonderful girls on it. I'll let you know how i get on with the gp, hugs and thanks again to all, dada


----------

